# Do They Make A Replacement LED Wedge Style Bulb



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

I have an 824 that I put a cheap grip heater on and like everyone else note the already lame yellow light is even worse. The heater works like crap too much as I figured it would. 
I looked around a bit and haven't seen the wedge style bulbs in LED . If they are out there I'm sure someone already has found them please show me where. I don't want to make an add on light bar thing out of this as I am saving that for my tractor but rather just a swap out. What say ye?????


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I use these as backup lights in my Cobalts. They work good.

T10 Cree Q5 Wedge LED Car Reverse Backup Light Bulb 7W 12V Pure White - US$2.99 - Banggood Mobile


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> I use these as backup lights in my Cobalts. They work good.
> 
> T10 Cree Q5 Wedge LED Car Reverse Backup Light Bulb 7W 12V Pure White - US$2.99 - Banggood Mobile



Wow - a 7W LED ought to put out mega-light.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

A lot brighter than the fireflies that were in there before.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow, I never even knew these guys were around. Can't begin to beat the price either. That will free up another 3o watts to pump up those handgrips so I might just begin to feel them.
Thanks for that, I;ll order some up right now so I have them when I get home from Germany in 3 weeks. I'm sure there will be plenty of snow clearing catch up to deal with in NY by then.
Is that free shipping I see there? Say it's so


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yup free shipping, but it will come via Cargo ship and will take 4 weeks. If you want it sooner better upgrade to air or express.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

They do have these wedge style bulbs available online but you may notice a little flicker depending on how clean the power is coming out of your engine circuitry


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> They do have these wedge style bulbs available online but you may notice a little flicker depending on how clean the power is coming out of your engine circuitry


It is most likely AC coming off of the lighting circuit, so it probably will flicker. 
I would also wonder about the spread of light from those wedge LEDs. Since they won't use the reflector in your factory light they may be extremely directional and not achieve enough spread.

Edit :I just noticed that those LEDs are rated as "7w output" which typically means that they are equivalent to 7w of incandescent. They may be extremely dim for your application, but for the price they are worth at least trying.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You must have meant equivalent to 70Watt???


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> You must have meant equivalent to 70Watt???


No, If the specifications read that the LED's *consume* 7w then I would assume that they would be extremely bright, far exceding a 7w incandescent. Maybe this is just a typo on the specifications? The heatsink on those LED's is very small if the LED actually consumes 7w.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll tell you in a few days since I ordered some a while back for my lawn tractor. I'll test them on the power supply first and take pictures.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Coby7 said:


> I'll tell you in a few days since I ordered some a while back for my lawn tractor. I'll test them on the power supply first and take pictures.


Thank you! I also wonder how hot that heat sink will get after 30-60 minutes of constant use.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think you're right maybe that should read 1W. That heat sink sure don't look like it can handle 7Watts after a second look.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Plus description says CREE but in the pictures it sure looks like COB. Chinese to english translation is often deceiving.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

Personally I could care less if it's got some flicker. Mine does now andit's sickly yellow. I can always set up a bridge rectifier if it irks me enough. 
Actually most of those ship from China deals aren't as slow as people say. I don't mind waiting either way, this is how I buy many of my car parts and save a ton of cash. One of the advantages of having multiple snow movers, multiple cars ect.....


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

driz said:


> Personally I could care less if it's got some flicker. Mine does now andit's sickly yellow. I can always set up a bridge rectifier if it irks me enough.
> Actually most of those ship from China deals aren't as slow as people say. I don't mind waiting either way, this is how I buy many of my car parts and save a ton of cash. One of the advantages of having multiple snow movers, multiple cars ect.....



If you notice flicker with an incandescent, then you'll REALLY notice flicker with LED's. Bridge rectifier and a cap are highly recommended. Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I just tested a similar bulb and it only drew 80 mA so one watt. Quite bright though, you can't look directly at it. I'm still seeing a spot. That's disappointing but maybe the next one will be more powerful, they make 'em better and better every day.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

2 x HID White 1156 P21W 6-2835SMD LED Projector Backup Reverse bulbs Sale-Banggood.com - Banggood Mobile

I'm all screwed up like a duck here being a million mines from the machine. Looked at the parts radar and mine 2002 model 932 101 has a regular 1156 base, duhhhhh. I don't even know what the stator puts out. That 37 I keep thinking of is just something I got off the owners manual or something I copied for reference. So what is the output of this model anyways and would this projector type do the deed? 500 lumens sounds like plenty with enough juice to run the grip heaters.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

check here
https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat...m=PPC&utm_campaign=BING+-+Light+Bars+&+Strips


----------

